# Lichttemperatur



## najib (11. Dezember 2008)

Das wichtigste beim Fotografieren ist das Licht.

Aber wieso nur bestimmtes Licht?
Also wenn ich draussen mit einer Mittelmässigen Kamera ein Bild mache
ist es dennoch hervorragend.
Wenn Ich drinne aber z.B. 3x500w Baustrahler auf eine kleine 
(oder auch grosse) Fläche benutze ist es grotten schlecht.
Als wenn ein schleier vor der Linse wäre oder so als könnte die Kamera nicht richtig Fokusieren.

Klar weil Tages Licht etwa 5500K hat und Baustrahler deutlich drunter.
Das hätte ich auch noch verstehen können.
Aber wenn ich danach suche wird meistens geschrieben das man z.B. Filter für Lampen einsetzten kann womit man den kelvin wert veringern kann.

Heisst das wenn ich ein Leuchtmittel mit hoher Kelvin Zahl habe einen Filter benutzen kann und er verringert sich?
Kann ich denn nicht auch vor einen Baustrahler mit niedriger Kelvin Zahl einen Filter vorhängen und sie erhöht sich?
Denn damit wird ja nur der Farbbereicht gemeint und nicht die Temperatur an sich.

Oder was macht das Licht noch aus ausser die Farbtemperatur um scharfe Fotos zu bekommen.
(Unabhängig von der Kamera)


----------



## chmee (12. Dezember 2008)

Da werden einige Sachen in einen Topf geworfen..
Das Problem hat weniger mit der Farbtemperatur, mehr mit der Beleuchtungsstärke zu tun.

Grundsätzlich liegt es am Lichtstrom bzw. an der Beleuchtungsstärke (Lux). Die liegt draußen an an einem sonnigen Tag bei etwa 100.000lx, während Du in der Wohnung mit 3x500W bei 2m Abstand zusammengerechnet vielleicht knapp 1.000lx hast . An einem trüben bedeckten Wintertag sind es im Freien immer noch knapp 3.000lx. Da die Chips auf wenig Licht sehr böse reagieren, würde ich empfehlen, mehr Licht zu stellen.

Das mit den Filtern zur Farbtemperaturkonvertierung hat einen anderen Sinn. Such nach Roscoe oder Lee CTO und CTB.
Tageslicht wird mit 6.500 angegeben.

**Nachtrag**
*Diese Gedanken sind eher theoretischer Natur, aber unter Umständen beschreiben sie es richtig:*
Wenn ein Fotochip intern bis zu 14Bit Kontrast/Dynamik aufnehmen kann, dann wären es 2^14~16.000lx Unterschied zwischen hellstem und dunkelsten Bereich eines Bildes. Also kann eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera mit RAW-Support ihr bestes Bild an einem bedeckten Sommertag im Schatten aufnehmen ( 10.000-15.000lux). In Deiner Wohnung hat man gar nicht so viele Helligkeitsunterschiede, um den Chip optimal auszunutzen, denn 1.000 Lux sind nur knapp 10 Bit, da werden also etwa 4 Bit gar nicht genutzt ( 16x weniger Kontrast ).  

Quellen:
http://www.fvlr.de/tag_wasistlicht.htm
http://www.fotocommunity.de/forum/read.php?f=40&i=96697&t=96697
http://www.werkzeugforum.de/Es_werde_Licht_erhellt_mir_die_Arbeitsstelle_Teil_2.3664.0.html
http://www.mdr.de/mdr1-radio-thueringen/2516833.html

mfg chmee


----------



## najib (12. Dezember 2008)

Danke dir.

Ich habe auch schon überall gelesen das Baustrahler nix bringen.
Aber ich wollte wissen wieso eigentlich das wird nämlich fast nie gesagt.
Und vor allem kommen einen die Baustrahler ja sehr hell vor weil sie extrem blenden.
Die Sonne die aber am Tag zu Gast in die Wohnung kommt nicht.
Also denk man das die Baustrahler Heller sind.
Habe mir die Links mal durchgelesen und es war eigentlich sehr hilfreich zum verständniss.


----------

